# Punch (Hon) Elites (Maduro) Cigar Review - Looks small, but....



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

this cigar is big on flavor and is about an hour smoke. Punch cigars are unique; some people like them and some don't. I love these cigars! This...

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) Elites (Maduro) Cigar Review - Looks small, but....


----------

